# Cremation of 14 week baby's remains



## lc81002 (May 2, 2005)

We lost our son Ethan early Sunday morning at a bit past 14 weeks gestation. Right now he is in the pathology lab at the hospital, but we can have his remains released to a funeral home if we want. We were told that cremation isn't really a good option because there isn't enough hardened tissue to produce any ashes to keep with a baby this early. I am wondering just how little the amount would be. I would like to get a pendant to keep his ashes close to my heart every day, so even if there is only a tiny bit of ashes, as long as there is _something_ it should work. Does anybody know what we might expect? If there really would be virtually nothing left, would it add enough to have a few small items (a satin pouch, a tiny hat and blanket, etc.) cremated with his remains? We will be contacting some local funeral homes, but it's just too hard to ask these questions over the phone right now.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I can ask my husband in the morning for a more exact amount (he is a funeral director who is licensed to perform cremations) but it is a very tiny amount. I had a loss at about the same stage of pregnancy and asked the same questions. 

I'm so very sorry you are going through this 😥


----------



## lc81002 (May 2, 2005)

TCMoulton said:


> I can ask my husband in the morning for a more exact amount (he is a funeral director who is licensed to perform cremations) but it is a very tiny amount. I had a loss at about the same stage of pregnancy and asked the same questions.
> 
> I'm so very sorry you are going through this ?


Thank you for checking for me. This is so hard.


----------

